# Transport from The Greens to Internet City



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,

Currently looking at re-locating to Dubai. My husband is targeting a job in Internet City. From the small bit of research we have done, The Greens is appealing most as a place to rent, as we have a daughter and it seems recommended for families plus it will be fairly close to Internet city.

Would anyone mind telling me the easiest way to get to Internet city from The Greens. Is public transport an option or car only?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is fairly close but you need to cross Sheikh Zayed Road.

Is possible to walk during the cooler months of the year and use the metro bridge in front of the golf club to go across SZR and this will take you directly to Internet City.

On the hot months you can take a taxi, should be no more than 15 dhs.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

There is no bus from the Greens to DIC. You need to take the bus from Greens to the DIC metro station which will take you 10-15 min to get there. Then you have to go inside the metro station and cross it to go to the other side of SZR to DIC. This will take you another 10 minutes walking, You might need need to take another bus depending where your husband work is if it is not walking distance. If he choose to walk to metro station, this will take him 20 minutes and walking Easiest option is by car or taxi which will take you 5-10 min!


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you both for your replies, very informative. 

The car/taxi option sounds the most efficient especially as walking in hotter months not an option.


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

Another related question if you get a chance to reply...if we were to go for somewhere more highrise such as Jumerirah Lake Towers could you get to Internet city via public transport in a reasonable timeframe?


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

yes, depending on which tower you are in there are 2 metro stops near jlt and then it is only a couple of stops to internet city. a taxi will also not be much more. my husband can take a taxi from the marina to internet city and its about 15 dirhams.


----------



## MrsKS30 (Jun 6, 2013)

sammylou said:


> yes, depending on which tower you are in there are 2 metro stops near jlt and then it is only a couple of stops to internet city. a taxi will also not be much more. my husband can take a taxi from the marina to internet city and its about 15 dirhams.


Thank you very much.


----------

